
Ask HN: How do you follow long threads? - corecoder
I&#x27;m often having a hard time following long threads with hundreds of comments: coming back to the discussion after having read all the comments, it&#x27;s not easy to find all the new comments.
If it&#x27;s been less than an hour, I can use browser search for &quot;minute&quot;, but that doesn&#x27;t scale well.<p>What strategy do you use?
======
leephillips
When I used the Chrome browser I had a very useful extension installed (HN
enhancement suite?) that let you find new comments and did a few other neat
things, such as the thread collapsing that is built-in to HN now. It solved
your problem. I had to switch to Firefox because Chrome was behaving so badly
on my machine, and can't find an extension that does this; I wish there was
one.

